

Streetview Stereographic - jasondavies
http://notlion.github.com/streetview-stereographic/

======
th0ma5
I guess I wouldn't call this stereographic, as in there is not a separate
image for the right and left eye, nor does it produce a 3D effect. It does,
however, provide the nice fisheye source view from Google Maps.

~~~
jasondavies
It uses a stereographic projection:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stereographic_projection>

I think what you're referring to is also known as stereoscopy.

~~~
th0ma5
hey ya learn something everyday! i guess now that i see this i had heard of
this. thank you so much! :D

------
davidw
Which browsers does this work in? It's not loading at all in Firefox (3.6.24),
and in Chrome (16.0.912.63), I get a vertical blue stripe on the page, with a
few map controls that don't work (zooming out is broken). (Ubuntu for both
browsers).

~~~
obtu
It appears to use WebGL, here is a link to <http://get.webgl.org/> which
should tell you about software/hardware support.

------
JonnieCache
Yeah, this is pretty damn cool.

[http://notlion.github.com/streetview-
stereographic/#o=0.000,...](http://notlion.github.com/streetview-
stereographic/#o=0.000,0.000,0.000,1.000&z=1.688&mz=15&mt=hybrid&p=40.75913,-73.98444)
(times square)

[http://notlion.github.com/streetview-
stereographic/#o=0.000,...](http://notlion.github.com/streetview-
stereographic/#o=0.000,0.000,0.000,1.000&z=1.688&mz=18&mt=hybrid&p=48.87324,2.29461)
(arc de triomphe)

------
rmc
At first I wasn't sure what was going on, all I could see what blue. Turns out
it defaults to 0͏° lattitude and 0͏° longitude. You should choose a more
sensible default.

------
kule
Try: stonehenge, england

Pretty neat...

------
philsalesses
Is there a serious demand for stereo street view? I wrote this code 3 years
ago while working for the Army, then Google released their version of it. But
now it's pulled. The code is released to the public so if there is interest in
this, I'll see if I can clean it up and release it.

------
skore
Very awesome piece there. I'm mostly baffled by the flash-less streetview,
though. Or am I missing something and this is flash after all?

~~~
shashashasha
It's a WebGL implementation of a stereographic projection. Note you can also
change the shader code by clicking the + button on the top left

------
rmillner
hey, i'm loving it, too - today i made a short-film with this plugin -->
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGXYEqVFclg>

